
Show HN: DruMVC, a simple drum machine built in the main JavaScript frameworks - drumvc
http://drumvc.com
======
drumvc
I built this mainly to teach myself Angular, React and Vue. As the title
suggests it's inspired by todomvc.com, though it's got a long way to go before
it hits those dizzy heights. A few new examples are in the pipeline (React-
Redux, Ember and Vuex).

